# Knox lake



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

For the guys that like to fish Knox lake,just an fyi.... an to the guys with kayaks/canoes in the area. This is a great time to take advantage of some very low pressure fishing why iit lasts..... I was sad when buckeye finally came to full pool.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Shhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Any idea as to when they are supposed to finish up and the lake goes back to full pool?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> Any idea as to when they are supposed to finish up and the lake goes back to full pool?


No I never did swipe up for details. I'll look when I get off work an post if I can find them...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I tried. ODNR website is down.


----------



## Dedeye992 (Dec 27, 2019)

It hasn't been drawn down yet and, as of yesterday, it sounded pretty sketchy as to whether or not it'll happen this summer. Apparently the contractor backed out, and ODNR may or may not have a new one signed on.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Seems like kokosing would be just the guys for the job. Location, location location!


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

So, what your saying is that the covid saved the Kokosing this year.


----------



## Killbuckian (Feb 16, 2020)

Kokosing was involved last I looked. Don't remember the website, but at the time they were still accepting bids from subcontractors for concrete and other. Maybe they backed out.


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

I live 5 min away, I have been enjoying the clearfork white bass spawn maybe it's time to bring the kayak to knox, I've never had much luck there other than catfish. But I'm a lousy freshwater fisherman.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Where do you live ray? I grew up in butler. Knox and pleasant hill are my stomping grounds and of course the clear fork river!


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

Workingman said:


> Where do you live ray? I grew up in butler. Knox and pleasant hill are my stomping grounds and of course the clear fork river!


I'm a new resident of butler, I caught my first brown trout recently on gatton rocks road, and my first white bass near pleasant hill. It was a fun day of fishing, I probably caught 20 in an hour.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Butler is a good little town. Enjoy the area!


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

I was at Knox last night it is down roughly 2.5 feet and still dropping when I left at 230am


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

Chillydigits said:


> I was at Knox last night it is down roughly 2.5 feet and still dropping when I left at 230am


I think I brought you a pizza


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

lol indeed you did, thanks again


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I just read that. Thanks for the update.

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/fis...ox-lake-no-boat-access-until-2021-t13742.html


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

It's way down, but the people I talked to fishing said they are biting big time


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Less water for em to hide in! I may make a trip up there! Is it messing up shore access?


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

Workingman said:


> Less water for em to hide in! I may make a trip up there! Is it messing up shore access?


I just drove down there to check, the bottom looks nice and hard, it's stinky with all the dead carp though.


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

If anything shore access is better you can almost walk around the lake now in the two spots I checked.


----------



## Joshua Secrist (Jun 19, 2020)

Bank access is better than ever, if the rain would hold off. Went for 1 hour over the weekend and caught largemouth white bass crappie yellow perch and bluegill.


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

I went today, where it narrows is now a tiny creek, and it's full of fish trying to swim upriver, it was about 2 inches deep.


----------



## Joshua Secrist (Jun 19, 2020)

Rayfaling said:


> I went today, where it narrows is now a tiny creek, and it's full of fish trying to swim upriver, it was about 2 inches deep.


A friend of mine walked down the road to the dam, showed me pics of a big flathead that was down there trapped in the shallow water.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Is the lake still down? I was thinking about going up to fish it (could even take my Yak if it is). Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

you can kayak it but the lake is down 6-7ft until next spring.


----------



## 3DFishing (Sep 19, 2014)

Anyone got pics of the drawdown? Would like to see it. Maybe will drive up, but it's over an hour.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I went to see my mom in butler last weekend but didn't take any pics. Sorry! Only looked at shallow end by Knox marine. There was some water but almost empty up there. So many stumps!
I remember fishing with my dad and those were all trees with crane nests in them!


----------



## Joshua Secrist (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Joshua Secrist (Jun 19, 2020)

You have to kind of look at the background in a couple pics but I'll take pics of the actual lake and how it looks next time I go. I guess somewhere there's Arial footage of the lake from a drone fly over


----------



## Joshua Secrist (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Joshua Secrist (Jun 19, 2020)

Where I've been fishing is actually a steep drop off about 25 feet from the original shoreline. Standing at the water your heads below the shore.


----------



## Joshua Secrist (Jun 19, 2020)

This is down across from the dam. Left from grandpa's tackle and the boat ramp. My back is to the boat ramp


----------



## 3DFishing (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow. Pretty amazing. I've been on those spots a lot of times! Thanks for posting!


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of the north end, that I took from the boat ramp today.


----------



## Joshua Secrist (Jun 19, 2020)

Not sure if they will pump it out again but the water is almost back up to the south boat launch. Managed this one today on topwater


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

There's people driving on the bottom now


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Would somebody please go get my anchor. It's the one with 5 years of rust.


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

I went today, caught 4 white bass and a catfish. Unfortunately lost my wedding ring chucking my bait at the end of the day. Hopefully they lower it more so I can find it.


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

Lewzer said:


> View attachment 370817
> View attachment 370819
> View attachment 370821
> View attachment 370817


The east side looks like a field it's full of grass


----------

